# Any Suggestions?



## whtdouknow (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and am a recent father of a Columbian gold tegu. I just got her a couple of days ago from a reptile show. I went to the show looking for a tegu after much research and deliberation. I am housing the 4 month old baby in a 60 gallon terrarium. I got her three days ago and she ate well on the first day but has refused to eat since and keeps itself buried at all times. Is this normal for bringing home a new tegu? Any suggestions on taming/ handling would also be great. I am overwhelmed with information at this point. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your purchase. With more research and deliberation, you will see that Columbians have the reputation for being the most aggressive of all the tegus one could keep.

With that said look at the care sheet on this site and read about taming the tegu, part 1 & 2 on Bobby Hill's site: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.varnyard-herps.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.varnyard-herps.com/</a><!-- m -->

There are members on this site that do keep Columbians, some have reported tameness, but be prepared to put in lots of extra time & for the possibility that you may not wind up with a tegu as tame as you would if you had purchased a black & white or red tegu.

Best of luck & keep us updated with your trials & tribulations.


...Jefroka


----------

